# Is it safe to leave blown air heating on overnight?



## Ian_Al (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi All

I'm a newbie to Motor-homing and been taking advantage of the unusually warm weather for October, so been doing a few overnighters at local campsites to get into the swing of things.

As the weathers getting colder at night is it safe to leave the blown air heating on a low setting overnight to keep things from getting too cold while sleeping or should this not be done. I like to play it safe where gas appliances are concerned and have a monoxide alarm fitted for peace of mind and usually turn off the heating and hot water while sleeping, but was wondering if other MH owners with Trumatic hot air heating systems actually leave them on overnight to keep the cold away as perfectly safe?


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

As far as I am aware (I am no expert) as long as all your vents are open and not obstructed and you have had your heater serviced you should be fine. One thing to remember is that should your heater have a fault and produce carbon monoxide it could kill you. You mention you have a carbon monoxide detector which is a good move, make sure you test it when you use the Motorhome.

I know a fair few people who use small oil radiators to keep the chill off when on hook up. We have a low powered fan heater as I think blowing the warm air round keeps things warmer than an oil rad. But if you are a light sleeper the noise of the fan turning on with the thermostat might wake you up plus low powered ones are not that easy to find.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

If its cold, we leave the heating on. Unlike a brick house, a metal can will get cold fairly quickly and has little thermal capacity, so I am not prepared to get up to a cold room and cold clothes. :roll: 

However, blown air systems do drain the battery quite quickly, so make sure you don't stay in one place for a long time unless you have alternative charging regimes (solar / generator).

When on hook up, we use a 1kW/2kW fan heater (Lidl had similar for £20 recently). That takes 4A/8A (approx) so you may need to consider other current draws eg kettle, water heater (elec), lights, TV. Sadly, I forgot this one cold night in France and tripped the 10A supply; I was pleased to discover each pitch had its own trip, so my neighbours weren't affected.

Good on you for using your van regularly - Gordon


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I could be wrong but I thought the blown air system exhausted all of its gasses outside and the air was blown through a furnace to heat it and thus contained no fumes at all. A CO2 alarm is worthwhile though, we had one when we left out old gas 'fire' on in our old MH.

As has already been mentioned blown air is very heavy on both battery and gas, but we've found our van very good at maintaining a temperature - especially since we have started screening off the cab totally at night with thick black fleece insulated curtains we made which velcro tops and sides. The cab is single glazed and by no means air tight. Don't forget to set your heating to vents and then close them as air can blow through!

We can find a difference as much as 12c between hab and cab in a morning and on a low setting our blown air only clicks on 1-2 times a night vs 8-9 times prior to fitting the hab curtains. Not bad for a drafty van conversion!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I have a truma c6000 series its a balanced flue system and I do leave the heating on all night, and every night without any problem.... and can't see any issues with doing so providing you understand the heating system and how to manage it safely.... just my view


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We're away this weekend at CamperUK, near Lincoln. The forecasts seem to agree on some coolish nights so we have to be prepared. 

Like Clive, we have the C6000 series gas/electric setup which will, no doubt, be turned on every minute of the day that we're awake! I agree with Clive's assessment, balanced flue so no problems etc... We tend to leave our Truma set for hot water only through the night, so that washing in the morning is more pleasurable and immediate. I hate shaving in cold water!! :evil: 

But we'll be on hook-up this weekend, so the 900w oil-filled radiator will be going with us. This is run through our ET05 plug-in thermostat which I'll set at about 14C. AuntieSandra loves warm! :roll: When the temperature drops to 13.9, on comes the heater to return us to 14.0. And no-one hears a thing!  

A word of warning about fan heaters... We've experienced one at home that jammed and started to overheat! 8O Thank goodness for smoke alarms!! The jammed heater went straight in the bin!! 

The sun is shining... I really must find a job to do!! :wink:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Addie said:


> A CO2 alarm is worthwhile though, we had one when we left out old gas 'fire' on in our old MH.
> 
> We can find a difference as much as 12c between hab and cab in a morning and on a low setting our blown air only clicks on 1-2 times a night vs 8-9 times prior to fitting the hab curtains. Not bad for a drafty van conversion!


Sorry to be pedantic, but I think you mean 'CO alarm', rather than CO2. CO is Carbon Monoxide (the killer) and CO2 is carbon dioxide.

Interested to hear how effective the heavy fleece curtains across the cab have proved. Will look to see if we can do something similar.

Mike


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

If you think about it Motorhomes and Caravans would be of no use in the winter if the fridges and heaters were not designed to be run 24 x 7, safely. Venting with a view to safety is one of the first considerations when designing motorhomes and caravans which is more than can be said for the average house..


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you think about it Motorhomes and Caravans would be of no use in the winter if the fridges and heaters were not designed to be run 24 x 7, safely. Venting with a view to safety is one of the first considerations when designing motorhomes and caravans which is more than can be said for the average house..


come on bill, how can you say that about houses when i had to learn a whole chapter of gas regs and safety calculations set in law to pass my gas ccn1 five days later with no previous gas experience .... and then they let me loose on the public as a corgi member in 2002....(scary that they told me i was well above average as the rest were just doing their five year renewal and all were very experienced)

the point is your cooker has ventilation provided of the prescribed size for the volume of the van... your fridge is sealed at the back so no fumes should enter... your trauma burns effectively in a sealed box supplied by air from the roof intake and expelled from the roof chimney (double pipe) and its refered to as balenced because what comes in goes out the other end... problems arise if the flexible chimney/intake pipe with blockage or works loose and leaks which had dangerously happened on my van when i bought it. fortunately the trauma makes a popping noise on start up and doesnt run smooth to alert the user.....(if anyone has this problem get it checked before you use it again)


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

spatz1 said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Come on spatz,

You illustrate my point perfectly when you say you were let lose on domestic gas installations after 5 days training and I've seen some of the work done by your fellow students.

Gas installations in Motorhomes and Caravans are well over engineered but, like anything else, requires regular maintenance to remain safe.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

you re right in intimating what you do about my fellow "students"around ....many is the time i ve found dangerous leaks after i ve tested before i start and even found a boiler with the flue inches away from an open window- i kid you not when i insisted it be moved before i would put the gas back on the original fitter when he turned up agreed with the customer the solution was to screw his top double glazing window up and make it unopenable....Even had retired gas fitters telling me everythings safe and i m a b....d for not putting their gas on until they move the 240v electric wires wrapped around their gas meter and threaded on the gas pipes after their bodged garage supply.....

Despite their protests, In working strictly by the book , i was one of the good guys protecting them, their families and neighbours not to mention myself from any prosecution should an incident occur.... :wink: 
i think i m unique in doing ccn1, gas fires,cookers and boilers all from scratch in 5 days and its far from the norm....


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Unless I know the temperature is going to dip quite a bit below zero overnight then the heating goes off.
Its much more economical and safer to have decent bedding to keep warm. More romantic too :wink: .

Fortunately I can reach the Truma controls from the bed if neccessary to warm up the moho before exposing the marbled limbs.

A kettle boiled on the hob quickly gives hot washing water with some left over for the morning cuppa.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We have tried this but I find that the air is so dry it becomes unbearable. Also for some reason at some stage through the night the van becomes too hot. We have a small oil filled radiator to keep of the main chills, dogs to cuddle up to and like space runner have good duvets. Even with major frosts I have to have the window on the snip.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Eberspacher heaters started to come to the fore when they were fitted to lorry cabs. They are fitted just for the reason of keeping the driver warm when sleeping to the extreme of being essential to keep him alive in harsh climates. So if these boys can use them as a matter of course every night I see no reason for us not to do the same.


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

went to a dance festival last year,put heating on passed out with no windows open  
Woke up with the hangover from hell dripping in sweat,had to sit outside for half an hour.
Good method for weight reduction NOT!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I think some are confusing the question. The question is 'is it safe' not how warm it gets etc.

And as far as I'm concerned, yes it is safe. I don't personally see the point in purchasing and carrying around a separate heater when we have a perfectly good one installed in the motorhome. I would presume most blown air models, if not all, have the option to turn the blown air off and simply leave it on heat from the furnace. We'll do that sometimes as it doesn't get quite as warm and has previously been mentioned if not on hookup the blown air takes a lot of battery power.

Enjoy it, that's why it's there!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We leave our Truma combi on at night if hooked up. We havent used it free camping on gas. We also fit our silver screen and its lovely and warm all night.

 

Dave & Jan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes we keep ours on if very cold at night, it does however dry the air alot and seems to build up the heat. (sorry for mentioning this :roll: )

We also use radiator if on hook up but rare that we are. 

Our preferred method is to just switch heating on who ever is up first in the morning along with water heater and leave cupboard door to Trauma open as this is like a heater in itself. 

Make cup of tea and drink it in bed by which time van and water are warm and safe to re enter   

-9 last year in Cologne but we coped with it all and still here to tell the tale. 

Mandy


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Alde hot water system is very quiet and uses very little electricity. Ours is on 24 hours a day set to 16 degrees at night and 19 during the day, bus always warm, hot water always available. When on hook up we can choose to use 1, 2 or 3 kw of electricity. When on the move heat supplied from engine.
Any correctly installed and maintained heating system should be safe to leave on 24 hours/day


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dawnwynne said:


> . I would presume most blown air models, if not all, have the option to turn the blown air off and simply leave it on heat from the furnace.


Not on the Truma C range of combined boiler / space heater which are fitted to many thousands of UK and European MH's. They can only provide heating via blown air. In my experience it is not a problem because on electric the fan is only turning at low speed and takes a fairly small battery power and on gas the same applies if the thermostat is set to a reasonable level. Of course that depends on the individual battery set up e.g. 2 x 100AH batteries and solar panel. A single 85AH battery would struggle on a winter weekend with the heater on gas for long periods.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We find that if we leave the blown air heater on during the night you wake up with a very dry throat. A oil filled radiator does the job just as well, that is if you are EHU of course, otherwise just put another duvet on the bed and cuddle up.

dave


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Consider this....

How much does your Habitation check cover?... 

Friend of mine showed me his bill and check sheet from a habitation check/service he had done and the fridge was exempt, well not exempt but the wording about checking and cleaning was odd. It sort of said they visually check the gas flame but don't take anything apart. That was extra, don't clean the flue or vac out the area round the flame. Is this an inspection or a service and is it a habitation check or service.

Is it the same with your Gas Heater?

When I've had gas serviced at home they pull apart and clean. they service it!!

I'm confused?

All the best Wilt


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

WiltonShagpile said:


> Hi,
> 
> Consider this....
> 
> ...


That's a very good point.

I shall certainly be asking questions at my next habitation service, after all they certainly charge enough for a service


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Balanced flu is safe.

I mostly wild-camp and in winter leave the Truma on very low at night, and it often does not kick-in.

In morning, emerging from very warm duvet, for the normal test of the plumbing, I turn the thermostat up to 3, back to bed for 5 minutes (well it was only 5 minutes before I got a younger model!!)

Then all MH is warm enough for life.

Geoff


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We put unfashionable poltstyrene ceiling tiles inside and have gained another 3degC warmer than we used to.

If we're on hook up we have a fan heater with a quiet setting. If wild camping we turn the diesel fired heater off when we go to bed for no other reason that a bit of a chill is nice. It doesn't usually drop below 8degC inside, and since my wife has to get out of bed first I wait till the heaters been on and the tea made


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi ian a1. we have a truma c6000 series we leave it on low when en-route and parked up for the night with no hookup and ours is under the bed . when on hookup we use a oil filled rad also we find if you heat the water up it acts as a rad . the worst place is the cab single glass so put up extra screens and if you can fit curtain and when driving on cold day you can keep them closed and it turns your heater into a furnace also in the summer close them for really hot  days stuck in traffic e.t.c they turn your air conditioning into a freezer.jud


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

jud said:


> the worst place is the cab single glass so put up extra screens and if you can fit curtain and when driving on cold day you can keep them closed and it turns your heater into a furnace also in the summer close them for really hot  days stuck in traffic e.t.c they turn your air conditioning into a freezer.jud


I assume you mean BETWEEN the hab unit and the cab, rather than across the glass? :lol: :lol:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

jud said:


> hi ian a1. we have a truma c6000 series we leave it on low when en-route .jud


I'm not sure that is a safe procedure, unless you have a secumotion device (and I'm not sure even then).


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

H1-GBV said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > hi ian a1. we have a truma c6000 series we leave it on low when en-route .jud
> ...


i have amended my reply meaning when parked up for the night . you can.t use any thing in the habitation area ( safety device ) whilst driving as soon as you start your engine it cuts off the electricity in the back .has your not got that facility.jud


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

H1-GBV said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > the worst place is the cab single glass so put up extra screens and if you can fit curtain and when driving on cold day you can keep them closed and it turns your heater into a furnace also in the summer close them for really hot  days stuck in traffic e.t.c they turn your air conditioning into a freezer.jud
> ...


 you try and help people and this is the sort of reply i get very grow up.jud


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > hi ian a1. we have a truma c6000 series we leave it on low when en-route .jud
> ...


I am on my second MH which has a secumotion regulator and secumotion burst protected hose between the gas cylinder and regulator. Both have had specific instructions that the Truma C6000 can be used en route and the system has been specifically designed to do so.
Unlike UK built MH's continental ones do not have isolation of the habitation electrics when the engine is running. As far as I am aware this has caused no problems with habitation electrics interfering with the vehicle control systems.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Surely there cannot be complete isolation of the habitation electrics otherwise one could not have the fridge on 12v whilst travelling?

And what about rear-seat passengers wanting to read the paper on the way to a 0400 ferry?

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Surely there cannot be complete isolation of the habitation electrics otherwise one could not have the fridge on 12v whilst travelling?
> 
> And what about rear-seat passengers wanting to read the paper on the way to a 0400 ferry?
> 
> Geoff


The fridge is powered fom the alternator whilst the engine is running. 
UK manufacturers, under NCC guidance, isolate habitation electrics when the engine is running. This is their interpretation of an EU directive on EMC effcting vehicle control systems.. 
There have beem many previous posys on this point;
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-78848-78490.html


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray thanks.

So it is not isolation of the habitation electric services as such, but isolation of the power supply from the 'habitation' battery(ies) to those services?

Could not the protection from any potential interference with instrumentation be provided by blocking di-odes?

Seems like an overkill to me. And it is only NCC?

Geoff

Geoff


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

rayc said:


> I am on my second MH which has a secumotion regulator and secumotion burst protected hose between the gas cylinder and regulator. Both have had specific instructions that the Truma C6000 can be used en route and the system has been specifically designed to do so.


OP describes themselves as a "newbie" and is unsure about using Truma heating overnight. The chances of having a secumotion device and being confident about using it on the move is, in my opinion, low.

There is clearly some confusion about the meaning of the phrase "en route". To me it implies travelling, and I believe rayc has used it in the same context. Re-reading jud, I suspect it is used to mean "not at my final destination but stationary", hence my earlier response.

In my attempts to help OP (please note, jud, mine was the 2nd reply), I would rather they had secumotion and didn't use it, rather than they haven't got it but do keep the Truma on, especially when going to fill up on fuel!

Sadly my sense of humour (denoted by the laughing icons) precludes my growing up too quickly (I hope). :roll:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray thanks.
> 
> So it is not isolation of the habitation electric services as such, but isolation of the power supply from the 'habitation' battery(ies) to those services?
> 
> ...


Geoff, If you mean there is a physical disconnect between the habitation battery and the circuits that it powers, then yes you are correct. For a motorhome or caravan to have NCC creditation that is how it works. When the engine is started the habitation battery is disconnected from the circuits and is connected to the vehicle alternator for charging. At the same time a connection is made from the alternator to the fridge.
The work around is to stop the habitation circuits from disconnecting whilst still maintaining the fridge and battery charger functions.

Most Continental manufacturers are not NCC acredited and do not isolate the habitation electrics when the engine is running but do provide the battery charging and fridge circuits. The NCC have decided on their solution to the EMC directive whilst Continental manufacturers have chosen theirs.

Ray


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

I leave the Truma heater ticking over during the night, on mains or gas, then turn it up and start the fans when we get up to warm up the bathroom.

John


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A word of caution regarding 'balanced flue' heating systems in motorhomes.

I had to fit a new spark electrode and flame sensor to my Alde heating boiler (not Truma but balanced flue). When I removed the outer pipe (for bringing in fresh air), I found that the inner pipe (Aluminium, for expelling hot gases) had degraded and split at the boiler end. I removed the other end (on the motorhome exterior wall) and found it to be just as bad. It cost me about £40 for a new 1 metre length of inner pipe.

Next time you get a hab check done, ask if this is part of the examination. If not, check it yourself AND fit a CO detector.


----------



## Ian_Al (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I wild camped in Swanage this weekend and left the Trauma on low, and still wasn't cold enough to cut in.

Enjoy the warm autumn weather while it lasts !!!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi fellow Newbie

We also like the weekend trips. We don't heat up water. Instead we boil a large kettle (gas) in the morning and this is used for drinks, washing up and for a flannel for the face (similar to long-haul flights) - bliss. Plus slippers/hot water bottles are good cheap options. 

We have used our gas heating once (to see how it felt) and it was lovely. The question, for our friendly experts, is if we have the heater on high, how many hours will the gas last (approx)?

Also, the person who made a black fleece curtain - where did you purchase the material from? We rang Silver Screens asking for a quote and they were incredibly rude to us...now trying to work out a combination of a cheaper external thermal blind with an indoor thermal curtain. We're off to Scotland for Xmas!

Thx


----------

